# Earthquake Insurance



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

Well we've decided *not* to get break-in insurance since we were denied our claim last year, the company said, because there is an empty lot behind us (even though the guy had to break glass on our wall and break 3 doors to get in). 

Would it be worthwhile, in your opinions, to get natural disaster insurance such as earthquake, etc.?

Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The risk would have a lot to do with the location and construction of your home. I doubt that many carry it though, as the loose volcanic structure of the soils in most areas is quite forgiving. Add to that the ease and economy of masonry repairs and you'll have to decide to either insure commercially or 'self-insure'.


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

RVGRINGO said:


> The risk would have a lot to do with the location and construction of your home. I doubt that many carry it though, as the loose volcanic structure of the soils in most areas is quite forgiving. Add to that the ease and economy of masonry repairs and you'll have to decide to either insure commercially or 'self-insure'.


We do carry earthquake insurance, which also includes removal of debris and accommodation for you while the house is being repaired/rebuilt. The cost is nowhere near enough for self insurance and cheap for peace of mind. It costs us somewhere around $250US per year as an addition to our homeowners policy. We do not carry theft for the very reasons the OP stated. The chances of recovering anything on a theft claim are remote!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

We decided against break-in insurance for simiar reason, deciding instead to invest in iron bars over our windows. We do carry earthquake insurance because it is very cheap. It assumes the condo will be rebuilt (maybe not a good assunption?) and that our unit will the reconstructed to its existing standards. We fully expect to fight it out if it ever comes to that because most insurance companies try hard to deny claims, and during an earthquake there will be plenty.


----------

